
Discord Increases Max Go Live Viewers to 50 - brian-armstrong
https://blog.discordapp.com/helping-out-where-we-can-3a5fb7bac77a
======
loa_in_
Just in time and demand for remote meetings and remote schooling. If it's a PR
move, it's a damn good one.

